# Happy Birthday mudbug!!!!



## Andy M. (Nov 17, 2011)

Here's hoping you have the best day ever!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 17, 2011)

thanks, Andy.  Since work was very light today I've been able to spend a good deal of time here lurking around.  Yes, a good day so far.


----------



## jusnikki (Nov 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Enjoy!!!!!!!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Nov 17, 2011)

Wishing you a very special day. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 17, 2011)

Happy birthday, Mudbug!


----------



## vitauta (Nov 17, 2011)

happy b-day to our saucy little scorpio!  make it a party!!!


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 17, 2011)

I hope you're having a wonderful b'day!


----------



## Josie1945 (Nov 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday MudBug.

Josie


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday, MB!


----------



## hamm4 (Nov 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday MD! Hope you are enjoying your day!


----------



## chopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Happy happy day!  Enjoy!  Are you having cake?


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday fellow Scorpio!  Hope you had a good day Mudbug!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bug








kades


----------



## GB (Nov 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday. I hope it is a great one!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!  Sorry I'm late!

Did you get some new tunes for your Birthday?


----------



## buckytom (Nov 18, 2011)

happy birthday to my big sis!!! i hope you got a chance to laissez les bon temps roulez!!!


----------



## bethzaring (Nov 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday 'Bug


----------



## Addie (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry I missed your birthday Mudbug. I was busy in the hospital arguing with doctors. So belated Happy Birthday.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 19, 2011)

I've been pinched by a mudbug before, so just put those claws away.  Just because I'm ridiculously late is no reason to wave those things around.

I was very busy through the week, and had a miserable time posting to my blog last night, and today.  it took much more time than it should have.  But it should be worth it to those who read the thing.

I hope your birthday was a truly memorable, and great one.  For you are a truly memorable and great lady.  So from the longwided one, happy belated birthday.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## mudbug (Nov 21, 2011)

and thank You for good friends old and new.  Amen.

Chief, you know I would never pinch you, except in a playful way.  Your new moniker suits you to a T.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Nov 21, 2011)

I somehow missed this post. Happy birthday, a couple days late.


----------



## vitauta (Nov 21, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I somehow missed this post. Happy birthday, a couple days late.





you're not late, pag--mudbug's still celebrating the big b-day!!


----------

